# Uncle Knackers Shows How to Install Skirting Boards



## UncleKnackers (May 10, 2011)

Gidday Knuckleheads,

Uncle Knackers here again. I know it's been a while but hey, things have been busy! I've just knocked up this video for you all to have a look at. If you've ever had trouble installing an internal corner with your skirting board (lets face it, most of us have) then this is the video for you! The link is below.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yK1BwyfFIGc]YouTube - Uncle Knackers Shows How To Install Skirting Boards[/ame]



Cheers.

Uncle K. :banana:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yK1BwyfFIGc]YouTube - Uncle Knackers Shows How To Install Skirting Boards[/ame]


----------

